# Info on 1980 Truant 37



## netdets (Feb 4, 2011)

bought truant 37 (1980), anyone know of any brochures or sailplans?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You might check Pacific Yachting's site/archives for some original reviews. Also maybe 48 North.

Garden designed with a distinctive fantail stern, built in BC along with the Truant 33 Pilothouse and the Saturna 33 trunk cabin version. Good PNW boats....

Here's a link to a YW listing with some info.

View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com


----------



## netdets (Feb 4, 2011)

*truant 37*

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not much out there online... found this small tidbit...

Boat Details 1


----------



## Abull (Oct 8, 2011)

I am considering purchasing a Truant 370. I am not finding much information on it. Are there any other Truant owners out there who can give me any advise on what is good bad. Or what to look out for. I did find out that there was only 24 of the boats built. I would be happy to hear from any Truant owner.


----------



## Abull (Oct 8, 2011)

*Truant 370 questions*

I can't send PM because I am new so I will post it here.

netdets

I am considering buying a Truant 370. How has yours worked out for you? There are not many out there and I am wondering what I might be getting into. Any Advise is aprreciated. I am looking for a sturdy boat that will last a while. Me and my wife plan to liveaboard and once we start putting money into a boat we'ed like it to be the last boat we put money into. How is the hull on your boat? Do you know what it is cored with? How is the motor? I understand some the marinized VW engines that where used in these boats can be hard to work on. Do you have this motor?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Abull


----------



## netdets (Feb 4, 2011)

*truant 37 (talisman III)*

My wife and I have been sailing since the 80's and owned several boats, we are very happy with our new boat! My son and I delivered it in a winter storm from Victoria B.C. and it performed beautifully, very sea worthy. The 3 cylinder yanmar is bombproof, no experience with the vw's. I sailed to Ganges b.c. this summer and met a gentleman from Vancouver B.C., he owns a truant 37, he went through my boat and said it was either hull #1 or2. If you have found any other info I'd appreciate a post


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Abull said:


> How is the motor? I understand some the marinized VW engines that where used in these boats can be hard to work on....


The marinized VW engines have an undeserved poor rep in some quarters. We have had two boats with this engine, including the current one. They (Pathfinders in N.A.) are based on the VW rabbit diesel block, and were most widely installed in the 80s so most likely the 1.5l version. At 4 cyl and 40-50 HP there's plenty of power. They are relatively smooth at speed, being 4s, but perhaps a tad noisier than Yanmars. Today you can still buy them, they are now based on Jetta engines and can even be turboed if you wanted but I can't see why you would.

Good support from Pathfinder in terms of the marinized parts and documentation is available.

Best of all any engine parts are available at any VW dealer or parts jobber. A couple of seasons ago our FWC pump blew its seal, we were in the Gulf Islands. We got a new pump in Nanaimo, swapped it out and carried on. The bill was $65.00. Try that with Yanmar or esp Volvo. On our last boat we rebuilt the block top to bottom for a final bill of around $2K, including hot tanking and some shop work.

Marinization parts are from the standard people, Bowman manifolds and H/E, Jabsco or Johnson pumps, etc. They do have aluminum heads and so you need to be vigilant about not overheating the engine.. but it's also relatively lightweight for its size..

We were pleased to find another.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

Faster said:


> Here's a link to a YW listing with some info.
> 
> View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com


Great looking boat!


----------



## Simon_Says (Feb 1, 2012)

@Abull: Are you still interested in a Truant 37?


----------



## Simon_Says (Feb 1, 2012)

*Vinyl ester or polyester?*

Would anyone know if Saturna Yachts used vinyl ester resin or polyester resin when laying up the Truant 37?


----------



## SanJuanTruant (Jul 6, 2017)

I might be a little late here but thought I'd chime in. I own a Truant 37 offshore. I would love to learn more about the boats and hear from the other owners.


----------



## SanJuanTruant (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm probably a little late here but thought I'd chime in. I own one of the Truant 37 offshores. I'd love to learn more about them and hear from more of the owners.


----------

